# how bad was post-op?



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm probably getting my thyroid out in the next 2-4 weeks. I'm a teacher at a university and need to plan for getting some of my classes covered. How many days did it take you to be back to upright (I teach 3 classes. 2 are very short but need me more. 1 is longer but very little is required of me other than being present to facilitate). What was your experience like?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was up walking, talking, and drinking within three hours of getting back to my room. Had my thyroid out on a Monday and while I remained at home for two full weeks (I did not start on replacement medication), I was taking business calls and participating in conference calls by Wednesday.

I have horses and had my husband to barn chores Monday - Friday, then I picked them up that Saturday.

We re-roofed the house (just me and him!) 10 days post-op.

I think the big things for you to consider are:
1) travel -- I was paranoid about moving my neck and did not like the sensation of the stitches "pulling" so I kept my head very still. Once I got the stitches out, I could move it much more easily, but my neck was stiff and it made driving a bit hard. (PS -- make sure they use stitches or glue -- NO STAPLES!)
2) your voice -- I had no issues and was hollering at my devil dog the day I got home (she was chasing the UPS driver who was dropping off packages people sent). Other people have had a weak voice for some time.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was able to facilitate two 2-hour classes about a week and a half after my surgery. If your classes are large with a lot of lecture, you should probably arrange for a microphone and speakers, just in case. It was difficult for me to project my voice for a few months. I forced it, and I'm still paying the price over a year later.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just had surgery sept 21st. I was really sick after surgery vomiting with extreme nausea but my voice was totally fine. The first few days being home after surgery I had bad nausea and was extremely tired. They started me on synthroid the day after surgery. As of today I feel better but have insomnia and anxious feelings. I was able to work today but I work from home.

Ann


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

The first few swallows were sore...combo tube/surgery...as soon as I came out of recovery I was on phone talking!

It never hurt to turn neck side to side or down...I didn't have swelling...In the hospital I rated my pain at a 2 - they pretty much told me to take pain meds - I didn't think I needed them but they encouraged me to stay ahead of the pain...so I had one at 3 and 10 p.m. I think that was smart on their part. I was sent home with 40 vicodin - I have 39 left. I woke up at 3 in the morning my first night home - I thought one would make me go back to sleep - it did!

I didn't have any hoarseness (had that before surgery!) Oh I had a few of those hard creepy drainage coughs. Thats it...Very very blessed...you will be too! It will all be behind you - you will feel good and get on with life. God bless - you will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My voice was compromised for a bit, a month or so. I am a librarian, so it was not a problem!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Right after the surgery (and I mean "just got to my room" when I say "right after"), I was in a lot of pain. My family wanted to talk, but that was a bad idea. As soon as they left, the pain started subsiding rather quickly! I had an injection of fentanyl in recovery, 50mg tramadol once I got to my room, and two extra strength Tylenol.

When the nurse came around again to give me more tramadol, I realized I really didn't need it. I think I took a little Tylenol at that point, but the next day I didn't take anything! (I think the second round of Tylenol was actually from a headache - NOT the surgery!)

The first few days after I was home were a little rough, but I was up and around by the second day, taking short walks by the third, longer walks by the fourth, and driving by the fifth. I was feeling like I could go back to work the sixth day after surgery, but I held off, just to give myself a little extra time to rest.

I went back to work the Wednesday after my Thursday surgery, and I did all right! My voice got tired very easily, but if I didn't push it, I was just fine.

Ten days after surgery, I was back in my ballet classes...and I started with the advanced class! I did the whole thing without any issues. (Well...aside from finding out that I was out of shape!)

Two weeks out of surgery, people were asking me how I was (referring to recovery), and I'd answer, "Oh, fine...how 'bout you?" - because I was feeling so good that I had forgotten I even had surgery!!!

I'm a month out now, and aside from the scar on my neck, I can barely tell that anything ever happened - aside from not having the nodule pressing on my trachea, and feeling better than I ever have before!

You'll do great!!! Just remember that the first few days are NOT representative of the rest of your recovery time!


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

hi im freaking out tt 2morrow scared im hyper and have nodules any advise thanks


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks to all for these great (and helpful) replies. Good to hear a range of experience and good tips about speakers/some option for in-class if my voice starts to fade. I want to try a Thursday surgery, with a back-to-work day maybe the following Wednesday, if I feel up to it, so it was good to see that by several accounts, that might be doable, with some backup, just in case.

So, now I just need to schedule that surgery. I meet with the surgeon on Friday and I'll be back in touch. If anyone else reads this and wants to share their experience, too, I'm all ears...


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

sdinohio - all I can tell you is: DON'T freak out! I was a mess before my surgery (except for the few days leading up to it), and I had a lot of support from people on this board telling me to chill...THEY WERE RIGHT!!!

Try to keep the hospital staff laughing...it will make your time so much easier on you, and it will keep you AND everyone around you smiling!

Literally, my experience after this surgery has been, "Really? That's it?"

I feel like I FINALLY got my life back after struggling for so long! I kinda want to take on the world...


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would say that your voice and driving would be the biggest issues.

I am a week and a half post-op and feel almost completely normal. My voice is soft. I can talk, but not project much at all. I can turn my head from side to side, which was difficult at first.

I think if you could get 2 weeks off you would be more than recovered. But, at the minimum, you'd probably want a full week off.


----------

